# Black Tank Sprayer Leak?



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

We have what I assume is a leak in the black tank sprayer. The cabinet under our bathroom sink was wet this weekend after we used the black tank sprayer. Anyone have experience with this problem? I'm sure we'll be making an appointment for warranty work in the near future, just curious if anyone else has had this issue?

Thanks,

Vicky


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Something else for you to look at. The faucet on our bathroom sink in the 21RS wasn't caulked. Whenever we would have water on top of the vanity top, it would wick under the faucet and drip in the cabinet below. Once I figured that out caulking around the faucet solved the problem.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks. I have been meaning to check the tub and sink caulking. Good reminder to actually do so!

This was a lot of water. Much more than could be coming from the counter, and it's appearance coincided with use of the black tank sprayer. I tried to recreate the leak by running the bathroom sink and that wasn't the problem.

It looked like the water might be coming from the hose that exits the back of the under-sink cabinet, but I couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

TTNewbie said:


> Thanks. I have been meaning to check the tub and sink caulking. Good reminder to actually do so!
> 
> This was a lot of water. Much more than could be coming from the counter, and it's appearance coincided with use of the black tank sprayer. I tried to recreate the leak by running the bathroom sink and that wasn't the problem.
> 
> It looked like the water might be coming from the hose that exits the back of the under-sink cabinet, but I couldn't tell for sure.


There was previous discussion on failure of the check valve. Somebody replaced theirs with a brass unit. I will try to link it here:

Leaky Check Valve


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link! That looks pretty similar to where I suspected our leak to be coming from.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

You may also want to check the caulk bead on the outside wall of the trailer where you attach the hose to the black tank flush. If the hose has a leak when hooked up, water could also gain entry there.


----------



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

I had the same thing happen on my 2012 250. One of the fittings wasn't tight. I just cranked it down and it fixed the issue. The one to the toilet was loose as well but it only had a slight drip. Took no time to fix but I thought I was going to have to take it in.


----------

